# Rating This Year's LPGA Rookies



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hee- Kyung Seo was the runaway winner of the LPGA rookie of the year award.
How did the other 27 rookiesdo?
Who retained their playing cards?
Who has to go back to qualifying school?
What does next year's rookie crop look like?

Answers to these questions and more:


----------

